# Notification of changes to the INM by foreign residents.



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

"¿Eres persona extranjera titular de la condición de estancia de residente temporal, de residente temporal estudiante o de residente permanente? Deberás notificar al Instituto Nacional de Migración (INM), el cambio de estado civil, nombre, nacionalidad, domicilio o lugar de trabajo, dentro de los siguientes noventa días naturales a que ocurran éstos."

https://www.gob.mx/tramites/ficha/notificacion-de-cambios-al-inm-por-parte-de-extranjeros-residentes/INM829

I know we went through this procedure when we moved from our original rental into the house we purchased. As permanent residents - if we were to sell the house - and go on a 6 month world cruise - do you think we would need to inform INM that we are no longer at the address they have on file for us ? What if we were renting and our lease expired before we sailed away ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are to notify them within 90 days following the change....So, you are still in the process and have not yet completed your change of residence in Mexico. When you move into your new digs, you will have 90 calendar days to make the notification. That is how I read it.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> You are to notify them within 90 days following the change....So, you are still in the process and have not yet completed your change of residence in Mexico. When you move into your new digs, you will have 90 calendar days to make the notification. That is how I read it.


Well if we were to LEAVE the address we have on file with them - is that not a CHANGE ? INM can no longer reach us at the address we told them we were at... So - aren't we being dishonest with them ? Isn't this what leads to illegal aliens in such places as the US (or Mexico) ?

Edit : and by allowing 90 days to inform them - aren't they assuming you will complete your move within that time ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Leaving is an incomplete action. Why do you want to read more into the rule than is written, or make assumptions? Leaving one place and moving into another would seem to be a completed action; a change, which starts the 90 day clock and allows you to get CFE receipts, or other proofs of the new domicilio. Never, in over 13 years, did INM ever contact us in Mexico; not even by mail or e-mail. We simply went to them to effect whatever change was appropriate.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I vote with RV on this. When you have a new address in Mexico, tell INM about it. Until then, don't worry about it.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I vote with RV on this. When you have a new address in Mexico, tell INM about it. Until then, don't worry about it.


It is assumed that until you have a "new" address you will still be receiving your mail & notices at your "old" address... therefore still fulfilling INM's need & intent. Until then, your "move" is incomplete.

Happy House Hunting!!


----------

